# Anyone familiar with a Mitsubishi MT205?



## TGK (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi,
I recently acquired this tractor and I like it. However, there is no manual and I have been unable to locate one. All of the labels on the tractor are in Japanese. I have managed to get most of those translated, but I have a number to other questions. If you have knowledge or experience with this model or a similar one, I would love to hear from you. Thanks.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TGK, 

Welcome to the forums here. At the TOP of this forum is a tab called MANUALS. Click on that. Next in the left column, Tractors and then CUT. There you will find many manuals for CUTs (Compact Utility Tractors) with Mitsubishi there too. 

If the manual isn't there, give another shout. I may have it on my HD somewhere too. The Mitsubishi-Satoh group is on the GroupsIO site here: 
https://mitsubishitractors.groups.io 

The mentioned group can also assist with tractor functions and some translation too. 

This forum doesn't have any Japanese brands other than Yanmar. It would be nice to have a Mitsubishi section here. They still sell machines here in the US and globally too. They are the 2nd largest tractor maker in Japan for export behind Yanmar. Mitsubishi even manufactures tractors in India as a joint venture with Mahindra. 

The only reason why I know more about the Mitsubishi machines is, I'm a moderator on their forum till the end of the year. 

Your MT205 is a Gray Market tractor. Parts can be obtained here:
https://tractorandtillerparts.com/mitsubishi-satoh-parts


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BTW, it's hard getting data on this tractor. I did find this website. Get the data before the machine is gone. 

https://www.keletagro.com/en/compact-tractors/used-japanese-compact-tractors/t-1561/mitsubishi-mt205


----------

